#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [繪圖] 獵豹

## 焰狼_天狼星

很久沒畫畫...
看了大貓日誌就手癢了...

畫貓不是我的專長呢...呵呵
畫得不太好，有點怪怪的
也許是頭太大了...
費了不少勁在斑點上...
可是看起來好像不太好

各位給點意見吧，
看看下次該怎麼改進

----------


## 柴田 雷

大貓日誌很棒阿～W

不過播的時間很少呢ˊˋ"

----------


## 若葉

嘿嘿，這隻是半尾嗎XD?

----------


## Hewie

看起來就只有"可愛"兩個字形容!

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

呵呵呵
這不是半尾啦~
半尾的尾巴很特別的
這是全尾(瞎說的)~~啊哈哈哈~

可愛麼....呵呵
謝謝

----------


## 犬麟

大貓日誌超讚的
我也很愛看耶!

----------


## 阿翔

其實大大已經畫得很棒了，
不用對自己這麼沒有信心吧~^^
只不過，
獵豹的身體長了一點，

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




短一點就會更像了XD
另外很多四足獸的胸口會較大，
然後肚子部份才「縮」*（或稱扁）*回去的，
這個也需要注意一下。
斑點的話翔覺得沒什麼問題啦，
肌肉也畫得很好，
您要繼續努力喔~^^

----------


## area

半尾是花豹耶，不是獵豹阿～～

----------


## mitot4111

畫的不錯喔^^ 繼續加油 (本人是大貓日誌愛好者)

----------


## 哈凱

喔喔~
化的很讚呀~
腳在長一點會更好

----------


## 幻影紅虎

獵豹真萌
畫得很好
但是有地方畫得很僵硬
要注意~~~

----------


## 星冪Rei

好寫實的風格呢，真心覺得畫的很細膩！❤~

----------


## 夜星

畫的好像!!!!比我畫的好(拿你跟我相提並論好像不適合,我畫的超爛)
畫貓不是你的專長!!!!!

----------


## 尊o葆葆

這隻獵豹畫的超寫實的啦
雖然我也想畫畫看獵豹 不過有點難QAQ
繼續加油喔~

----------

